

Cone of Silence [pdf] - codeodor
http://www.media.mit.edu/resenv/pubs/papers/2007-09-SANET3fp-ono-ACMSIG.pdf

======
codeodor
Patent application: [http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Se...](http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=20090097671.PGNR.&OS=DN/20090097671&RS=DN/20090097671)

Laymen's writeup: [http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227075.700-cone-
of-s...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227075.700-cone-of-silence-
keeps-conversations-secret.html?full=true&print=true)

